# G4 Cube @933MHz ?



## nurbo (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis sur une occasion de g4 Cube, @933MHz (screenshot des infos système à l'appui)... à priori c'est génial, mais pour l'effet "collector" c'est un peu dommage de ne pas avoir la config originale...

A votre connaissance, comment est-il possible d'avoir une telle vitesse dans un Cube ?
Un simple remplacement de la carte CPU, sans ventilo, a-t-il existé?
Ou alors, une carte d'extension? je suis un peu perdu...

J'hésite... d'un côté, avoir un Cube 2x plus puissant (ou 2x moins dépassé) est tentant, d'un autre pour la collection c'est pas une approche très "puriste"... 

Alors, vous avez déjà entendu parler de ce genre de modif?


----------



## nurbo (21 Avril 2011)

Bon, finalement je l'ai acheté!

Visiblement la carte CPU a été changée, mais j'ai regardé vite-fait, ça a l'air propre. Je démonterai pour voir quel modèle de carte c'est exactement.
Il est juste un peu fendillé autour de l'ouverture du lecteur CD, mais rien de bien grave. Le disque va être remplacé par un 120GO bien silencieux que je réservais à cet usage depuis un moment.
Reste à mettre à jour l'EFI pour pouvoir booter sur Leopard, et à moi le media center hype 

Voilà, un de plus dans la collec' !


----------



## CBi (21 Avril 2011)

Et finalement: il y a un ventilo ou pas ?


----------



## nurbo (21 Avril 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Et finalement: il y a un ventilo ou pas ?



Non! J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'y a que les upgrades >1GHz qui en ont besoin.
Donc je suis content, je voulais un cube SILENCIEUX.

Je ferai des tests geekbench une fois l'install terminée... j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne


----------



## nurbo (21 Avril 2011)

Bon, finalement après avoir réinstallé un Tiger "propre" il est bien à 450MHz. Tant mieux, j'ai donc une config d'origine non bidouillée.
Je ne sais pas bien pourquoi il indiquait 933MHz dans les infos systèmes avant, c'est très étrange...

Par contre, j'ai changé le disque, celui d'origine faisiat ce bruit strident typique des disques en fin de vie... maintenant, on l'entend juste un peu gratter mais sinon le son est inaudible. 

Moi content :love:


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2011)

La carte processeur a dû être overclockée. En reinstallant Tiger, tu as supprimé l'OC.


----------



## didgar (22 Avril 2011)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> La carte processeur a dû être overclockée. En reinstallant Tiger, tu as supprimé l'OC.



Je pratique l'overclock "hardware" et ré-installer l'os n'y change rien ... dieu merci ! Dans le cas du Cube de notre camarade, s'agirait-il d'un leurre* via l'OF ou autre ???

* leurre puisque tant que l'OC n'est pas "hard" il n'existe pas ... a priori !

Les seules ruses software que je connaisse s'appliquent aux cartes vidéos ATI et une autre sert éventuellement à modifier lors du boot le coef multiplicateur du cache L3 des proc justement en cas d'OC hardware ... mais pas la fréq du proc !

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ce point d'OC soft ... qui se volatilise lors d'une ré-install ...

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2011)

Et LéoAssist ?


----------



## didgar (22 Avril 2011)

Re !



iMacounet a dit:


> Et LéoAssist ?



Connais pas ! Mais d'après le peu que j'en ai lu, il s'agit de "faire croire" à l'installeur que la machine est supportée lors de l'installation de Leo. Ca n'a rien à voir, m'a-t-il semblé avec de l'OC "hard" !

[edit] c'est bien ce que je disais => http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/LeopardAssist.shtml une "ruse" OF qui s'évapore en faisant un reset PRAM ! J'espère que *nurbo* n'a pas payé plus cher pour des Mhz inexistants ! [/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## nurbo (23 Avril 2011)

didgar a dit:


> une "ruse" OF qui s'évapore en faisant un reset PRAM ! J'espère que *nurbo* n'a pas payé plus cher pour des Mhz inexistants !



C'est ce que je me disais aussi pour la PRAM, un truc de ce genre.
Non, je n'ai pas payé plus cher, j'ai même hésité à le prendre à cause de ça; je suis finalement rassuré!

J'ai mis Leopard dessus hier, en clonant le disque de mon MDD... le plus dur a été d'upgrader le firmware en 4.1.9 en passant par MacOS9. Comme ça pas besoin de hack, ça boote directement (et tous les softs sont déjà installés!)

Après, pas de miracle: même avec 1.25GO de RAM, ça reste une machine qui a 10 ans, donc le CPU à 100% presque tout le temps dès qu'on lance safari (merci flash)... mais je ne l'ai pas achetée pour en faire une machine de travail non plus ! C'est un collector, il me le FALLAIT ;-)

Dingue quand même... après 20 ans de PC, en un an à peine je me retrouve avec un sacré paquet de matos pommé chez moi!


----------



## didgar (23 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Le vendeur - un escroc à n'en pas douter  - aurait pu te prévenir pour les faux 933Mhz !

Pour le flash, recherche flashblock ou clictoflash dans google. Je l'utilise, ainsi que adblock d'ailleurs, et adieu les pubs et les flash non souhaités ... c'est beaucoup plus "rapide" comme ça !

A+

Didier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

Re !

Pour safari c'est bien clictoflash => http://clicktoflash.com/
Flashblock c'est pour firefox !

A+

Didier


----------



## nurbo (23 Avril 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Le vendeur - un escroc à n'en pas douter  - aurait pu te prévenir pour les faux 933Mhz !



Hmm... franchement, je ne crois pas qu'il essayais de me pigeonner. Il m'a par exemple donné avec 2 claviers et 2 souris, dont un clavier alu de la génération actuelle (qui vaut déjà 50eut à lui-seul en magasin). 
Par contre lui s'est peut-être fait avoir avant, il n'avait pas l'air de s'y connaitre beaucoup... je penche plutôt pour cette possibilité.

Pour clictoflash, je vais essayer! Merci bcp!

Après, j'ai le choix entre un tiger qui tourne bien, mais où rien ne tourne plus (itunes 10, ou vlc par exemple) ou un leopard un peu lent mais sur lequel on trouve encore pas mal de softs... à voir. De tout manière, c'est plus l'objet qui est important, que son usage. J'ai un Macbook pour bosser (ou regarder des films HD)!

Ca fait quand même plaisir de réutiliser des machines vintage, on a oublié le plaisir de la fenetre qui fait des vagues quand on la déplace, le petit frisson devant les copies de divx qui durent 2 minutes... :love: l'informatique moderne va trop vite pour apprécier ces petits plaisirs du quotidien  (et je ne vous raconte pas ma tête devant OS9 hier soir, j'avais l'impression d'être revenu dans les années 90)

C'est un peu comme regarder Back to the future maintenant, de temps en temps ça fait du bien!


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2011)

+1 pour leoassist, avec un peu de modif mon G4 Bi 2*1.25 Ghz m'affichait 3.95 Ghz (et on peut rentrer ce que l'on veut)

Un Cube, y'en a qui se font plaisir quand même lol


----------



## nurbo (27 Avril 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Un Cube, y'en a qui se font plaisir quand même lol



Il me le FALLAIT. Maintenant il me faut une palourde, et j'aurai les deux machines dont j'avais rêvé à l'époque.... le TAM, beaucoup trop cher, sinon...

J'ai pas une collection énorme non plus! Elle se limite à deux PPC (+ les machines actuelles) contrairement à toi ;-) Du coup je suis assez sélectif dans mes choix!:love:


----------



## iMacounet (27 Avril 2011)

Tu n'as pas vue la mienne, j'ai quelques machines aussi 

http://collection2macs.over-blog.fr/


----------



## nurbo (27 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu n'as pas vue la mienne, j'ai quelques machines aussi



AAAAAAh oui, en effet. Mais non. J'ai une femme qui a déjà du mal à comprendre l'utilité de ce bidule en plexi qui trône sur mon bureau... si je lui apprends demain qu'elle ne peut plus rentrer sa voiture dans le garage parce que la place est prise par des machins en plastique jaunissants, ça va hurler dans la chaumière 

Autant quand je parle de m'offrir un imac27 elle trouve ça cher mais beau, autant là.... le WAF n'aurait rien à voir...  (même si j'en rêverais....)


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai pas de femme alors ... (heuresement en même temps, du moins pour le moment ) Donc pas de WAF mais j'ai le MAF (Mother Acceptance Factor) qui est bien pire ! J'ai seulement 22 machine pommée sans compter iPod et iPhone. Et les PC de collections aussi ! :rateau: ça fait pas grand chose ... enfin dans 12m2 c'est un peu tassé comme même

Bah alors iMacounet tu vas avoir un 128k ? Bravo !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas de femme alors ... (heuresement en même temps, du moins pour le moment ) Donc pas de WAF mais j'ai le MAF (Mother Acceptance Factor) qui est bien pire ! J'ai seulement 22 machine pommée sans compter iPod et iPhone. Et les PC de collections aussi ! :rateau: ça fait pas grand chose ... enfin dans 12m2 c'est un peu tassé comme même
> 
> Bah alors iMacounet tu vas avoir un 128k ? Bravo !


Le MAF c'est encore pire ! J'ai ça aussi.  
J'ai ... Pas encore compté le monbre de machines que j'ai mais ça cause sec dans la baraque quand il s'agit du stockage de mes vieilles pommes 
Edit : un superbe 128k ... à réparer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




nurbo a dit:


> AAAAAAh oui, en effet. Mais non. J'ai une femme qui a déjà du mal à comprendre l'utilité de ce bidule en plexi qui trône sur mon bureau... si je lui apprends demain qu'elle ne peut plus rentrer sa voiture dans le garage parce que la place est prise par des machins en plastique jaunissants, ça va hurler dans la chaumière
> 
> Autant quand je parle de m'offrir un imac27 elle trouve ça cher mais beau, autant là.... le WAF n'aurait rien à voir...  (même si j'en rêverais....)


Moi aussi, ils comprennent pas pourquoi je collectionne ça ... Ma penderie est quasi pleine ... :rateau:

Quand j'ai ramené une dizaine de pommes d'un coup, houlà ça a causé très sec.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai trouvé la technique pour avoir plein de pommes à la maison ! 
Par exemple quand j'ai eu mon iMac G5, ma femme m'a demandé où j'allais le mettre.
J'ai trouvé, sur son bureau ! Je lui est crée un compte et elle s'en sert une fois tout le 2semaines.
Mais bon là, elle m'a vu bricoler dessus et sait qu'il est HS...
J'ai intérêt à trouver une super bonne planque. 
Je pense à aménager mon grenier même si on à juste la place pour se tenir debout, ça fera une parfaite salle de collection et pas possible qu'elle vienne y toucher ! Mais bon voilà pour l'instant, ils sont tous dans la chambre de mon fils (14ans et passionné de mac ! Pire que moi. Je crois que son nom d'utilisateur de MacGé est Offmac ! sale tricheur ! :love:


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la technique pour avoir plein de pommes à la maison !
> Par exemple quand j'ai eu mon iMac G5, ma femme m'a demandé où j'allais le mettre.
> J'ai trouvé, sur son bureau ! Je lui est crée un compte et elle s'en sert une fois tout le 2semaines.
> Mais bon là, elle m'a vu bricoler dessus et sait qu'il est HS...
> ...


Moi la planque c'est ma chambre... 

Ah, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement On/Off 

C'est une belle passion, mais qui prends beaaaaaaucoup de place.

Edit : le profil d'Onmac en ligne et le profil d'Offmac hors ligne xD


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi la planque c'est ma chambre...
> 
> Ah, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement On/Off
> 
> ...



Ouais il ne s'est connecter qu'une ou deux fois je crois.
En fait moi je cherche sur MacG et lui sur MacB.
Cela dit, j'ai quand même un compte pour surveillez ce qu'il dit...

Même pas fais exprès pour les profils On/Off ligne  
Je préfère le forum MacGé plus chaleureux par ses utilisateurs et tout ! 
Cela dit, je ne vais jamais sur MacB...


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ouais il ne s'est connecter qu'une ou deux fois je crois.
> En fait moi je cherche sur MacG et lui sur MacB.
> Cela dit, j'ai quand même un compte pour surveillez ce qu'il dit...
> 
> ...


Je suis aussi inscrit sur MacBi mais j'y vais jamais, j'ai du poster deux ou trois messages.

Ouais, c'est vrai que c'est bien ici... Ca va.


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

En regardant le titre du forum, ça m'a fait penser à une truc, Es ce qu'on peut flash un G3 sous OS 9 pour qu'il tourne sous Tiger?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> En regardant le titre du forum, ça m'a fait penser à une truc, Es ce qu'on peut flash un G3 sous OS 9 pour qu'il tourne sous Tiger?


Normalement il ne doit pas y avoir besoin de flasher le PowerPC G3. Mon PowerMac G3@400 Mhz m'a été livré avec Tiger.


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

Mais c'est un 400Mhz moi, c'est un 300Mhz....


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Mai 2011)

Si c'est un beige faut utiliser Xpostfacto, si c'est un B&W pas besoin de flasher je crois tu enlèv le DD tu l'instlle sur un autre mac et tu le remet dans le G3 (si ça fait un KP u passe un coup de Xpostfacto pour fixer les kext).

@ iMacounet : Ah toi aussi tu as le problème de MAF lol.

Sinon t'a toujours ton IIe car je recherche une pièce : le IOU


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

Moi c'est un bleu et blanc (j'ai mis le beige sur le trottoir il y 8ans en pensant qu'il ne servirait plus parce qu'il était obsolète, je m'en veux énormément ! ) 
Je sais pas si avec 300Mhz je peut installer Tiger sans problème ?


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mai 2011)

Tiger va pouvoir s'installer après niveaux fluidité je sais pas du tout ce que ça va donner


----------



## Onmac (2 Mai 2011)

Niveau fluidité, pas de souci, je compte pas m'en servir comme ordinateur principal.
Juste pour qu'il soit avec un firmware pas trop trop vieux... 
Tiger me semblait bien car il apporte beaucoup plus que Panther ou Jaguar... 

Merci ! Bonne soirée !


----------

